

Memrise: vocabulary learning by applied neuroscience - epsilondelta
http://www.memrise.com/

======
glimcat
I think you're working with an overly simplistic model if this page is
accurate.

<http://www.memrise.com/about/science/>

I also found it difficult to navigate to something which actually shows your
product. When I realized that the Mandarin demo was your product demo, well,
I've seen that approach in enough textbooks and it's nice to implement via
animation. With some more polish and a broader test sample, I'd probably
recommend it - as much as the "behold, science!" presentation annoys me.

But then when I went back to your home page IT WASN'T THERE ANYMORE. Please
don't ever, ever use cookies to do that.

~~~
gregdetre
Hi there. I'm Greg, CTO of Memrise.

Feel free to ask me about the science if you'd like. It's hard to strike a
balance between advertising what we think is most important and
comprehensible, and sounding too mystical.

Sorry about the disappearing splash page - I know what you mean, and we'll
have to think about a better way of letting people get back to that, while
still making the dashboard for logged-in users primary.

Yours, Greg

